# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  I really dont know why this is happening

## TopherSays

So ive been having good prints for a few weeks now, but today everything i print is turning to crap.  The infill of the bottom layer isn't meeting the edge/sides, so it is just curling up in the middle.  I tried posting a few pictures, but it's not letting me on here......

----------


## TopherSays

i finally got the pictures to work

----------


## curious aardvark

bed doesn't look level. I get that if the beds way off.

is it auto level or manual ?

----------


## vnptmegahd

I also encountered a similar problem? Is trying to solve.

----------

